# FreeBSD 7.2 on Fit-PC 2



## tobe (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi,

Well, not really "Mobile Computing" but you can put it in your pocket, so...

I've just 'downgraded' my home server, it's now powered by a Fit-PC2 computer.







It's an Atom processor running at 1.6Ghz, 1Gb of memory, a gigabit ethernet controller and a 120Gb hard drive, all packed in a 10.1 x 11.5 x 2.7 cm box. It's fanless, and it consumes only 8W at full CPU load... WHAT ELSE?

If you can't believe it then read the full specifications and watch some pictures!

The installation went just fine. My monitor refused to display the BIOS screens, but fortunately the computer was already configured to boot from a USB key. Perfect for running a SSH server. Let's make it short, ssh, fdisk, bsdlabel, newfs, tar, scp, tar, a bit of configuration, reboot and hop! The old server was cloned 

It works like a charm, with OS turned to "Other" in the BIOS.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 18, 2009)

That looks quite nice 

Looks like a fine candidate to be build into a car as it runs on 12V :e


----------



## tobe (Sep 18, 2009)

Note that the on-board GPU is an Intel GMA500. There's no Xorg driver for this one (except under Ubuntu afaik), and it seems there's some troubles having both ethernet and video working at the same time under FreeBSD (read this thread). So as far as you're planning to run your FitPC2 headless, there should be no problems.


----------



## shestero (Jul 28, 2011)

My new Fit-PC2 works with ethernet ok under XOrg, KDE. (FreeBSD 8.2 R)


----------

